# Anyone know of any bbq compettions in ND in august?



## daddywoofdawg (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone know of any bbq compettions in ND,MN,SD in august? Or links I may find some?I have been to kcbs and did'nt see anything but the state champs in sept.


----------



## okie joe (Jul 31, 2008)

i don't know of any. I would like to find one in OK.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Aug 2, 2008)

09/05/08
to
09/06/08 *Ribs, Rods & Rock 'n Roll* Vermillion, SD
_STATE CHAMPIONSHIP_ *Contact:* Jody Harnois, 409 Sterling Street, Vermillion, SD 57069.
Phone: 605-677-6705. Fax: 605-624-4803. [email protected]
*KCBS Reps:* LARRY HADLEY, TERRY JO LITCHFIELD *Prize Money:* $5000.00    


Try watching the KCBS site... click events and the months on the left.... every KCBS sanctioned event for that month will come up....

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php


----------

